# Comics  > Image Comics >  Nick Spencer & Steve Lieber Re-Team for Image Comics' "The Fix"

## CBR News

"Superior Foes of Spider-Man" creative team Nick Spencer and Steve Lieber are set to reunite for Image Comics series "The Fix" in 2015.


_Full article here._

----------


## JJ Fiegel

Praise the lord. I'm expecting a Fraction / Aja Image collab soon too.

----------


## cc008

Anyone know much about this?

----------


## Dark-Flux

Sounds neat an' all. But how many new Image series has Spencer got "in the works" at this point?

I swear he had 3 series announced at the last ImageExpo that we've heard nothing about since.
Then theres Bedlam disappearing into the aether...

----------


## suss2it

I don't really care what its gonna be about I'm buying it just off the strength of _Superior Foes_.

----------


## InformationGeek

> Sounds neat an' all. But how many new Image series has Spencer got "in the works" at this point?
> 
> I swear he had 3 series announced at the last ImageExpo that we've heard nothing about since.
> Then theres Bedlam disappearing into the aether...


Bingo.  That man needs to settle down and focus on some other things before can keep on announcing all the kewl ideas and stories that keep popping into his head.

----------


## Dorktron

> Bingo.  That man needs to settle down and focus on some other things before can keep on announcing all the kewl ideas and stories that keep popping into his head.


I gotta agree as well. In fact, this is a topic I have been thinking about a lot lately: How many comic book series is too many for a writer to handle? It is obviously dependent on the particular writer in question, but I have a hard time seeing how a writer can keep his quality consistent over 3+ monthly books.

----------


## JJ Fiegel

I think four is usually the limit for most creators. When Hickman was doing like 10 books a month last year it was very obvious to tell, and he himself has stated how much of a toll it took on him. It's easy to tell when Bendis is spread too thin. Soule needed to scale back. Hickman needed to scale back. Remender said he can't do more than four books at a time (his Image stuff is set up to break to consistently keep him at scripting four books a month, even though he has more on his plate). 

I'm surprised Lemire increased his workload like he did. He spends most of his day drawing. I wonder where he finds the time to do all these new books he's announced. 

Spencer has Ant-Man and Morning Glories. He has two Image ongoings announced, an Image mini, and whatever this is. Plus Bedlam. I'd say this is his limit, unless this thing with Lieber is just a mini.

----------


## Mathieu B

I've been waiting since January for Paradigms. It seemed like a really intriguing concept. Oh well...

----------


## THE KZA

I'll be getting this

----------


## anyopp

> Sounds neat an' all. But how many new Image series has Spencer got "in the works" at this point?
> 
> I swear he had 3 series announced at the last ImageExpo that we've heard nothing about since.
> Then theres Bedlam disappearing into the aether...


Thank god someone else noticed Bedlam just vanished. That was a great series.  I wish he would continue it. 

And I agree about Spencer's "in the works" from Image Expo at the beginning of 2014. Where are they?

----------


## skyjumpermike

> Anyone know much about this?


I believe it's about a dog that loses his manhood and how he struggles with it on a daily basis.

----------


## DIVINITY

> I don't really care what its gonna be about I'm buying it just off the strength of _Superior Foes_.


This...

10char

----------


## King's_Gambit

> I've been waiting since January for Paradigms. It seemed like a really intriguing concept. Oh well...


I'm worried that Paradigms might just be dead.  Butch Guice, who was supposed to draw Paradigms, has been drawing Chuck Dixon's new creator-owned book over at IDW, Winterworld.

As for Cerulean, I wonder if the delay has anything to do with Frazer Irving teaming up for that mini with Morrison, Annihilator.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> *I'm worried that Paradigms might just be dead.  Butch Guice, who was supposed to draw Paradigms, has been drawing Chuck Dixon's new creator-owned book over at IDW, Winterworld.*
> 
> As for Cerulean, I wonder if the delay has anything to do with Frazer Irving teaming up for that mini with Morrison, Annihilator.


Butch Guice just left Winterworld with issue #5. I was super annoyed that he had to leave the series as his art was 85% of the draw for me. If he's hard at work at Paradigms, then it's a must get title for me.

----------


## wwise03

Anything new on this?  Or his other announced Image books Cerulean and Paradigms?

How about Restoration by Bill Willingham?  

Do we have to consider these books dead?

----------


## JJ Fiegel

He recently tweeted (I believe sometime in the last two or three months) that Lieber had begun working on this. 

The stuff that was announced at the Image Expo was supposed to be given an update around NYCC last year, but Spencer said he hadn't found the time to do so. Nothing from him since. 

Bedlam is still coming. Soon.

I think we'll see The Fix first. Hopefully an early fall release. I hope to see the other three books soon, especially Cerulean.

----------


## MajorHoy

Maybe it's been neutered?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jackmando7

> He recently tweeted (I believe sometime in the last two or three months) that Lieber had begun working on this. 
> 
> The stuff that was announced at the Image Expo was supposed to be given an update around NYCC last year, but Spencer said he hadn't found the time to do so. Nothing from him since. 
> 
> *Bedlam is still coming. Soon.*
> 
> I think we'll see The Fix first. Hopefully an early fall release. I hope to see the other three books soon, especially Cerulean.


Are you serious?

----------


## JJ Fiegel

> Are you serious?


Yes. He said he was still working on Bedlam and an announcement is supposed to come this year I believe.

----------


## wwise03

> Yes. He said he was still working on Bedlam and an announcement is supposed to come this year I believe.


Don't get too excited based on what he said.  He also said well over a year ago that he was writing three new Image books...none of those appear anywhere close to launching.  He then said he would give us an update on those books at NYCC last year.  He did not do that and has not since given an update.  He then announced a fourth Image comic book that we have heard nothing about.  

The man writes fine comic books, but he overpromises.

----------


## Jackmando7

Any new news on this or Bedlam?

----------


## wwise03

Nothing.  Given that he is getting more work at Marvel (Ant-Man and Captain America), I think there is a good chance we won't see any of the previously-announced Nick Spencer Image books for a while.

----------


## JJ Fiegel

Lieber has been posting art from the Fix, so I think we'll see that first, and we'll still see it this year.

----------


## wwise03

> Lieber has been posting art from the Fix, so I think we'll see that first, and we'll still see it this year.


Where have you seen art for The Fix?  Any chance you can give us a link or post some pics?  Thanks!

----------


## Jackmando7

> Nothing.  Given that he is getting more work at Marvel (Ant-Man and Captain America), I think there is a good chance we won't see any of the previously-announced Nick Spencer Image books for a while.


That is too bad, as I really enjoy his Image work.

----------


## JJ Fiegel

> Where have you seen art for The Fix?  Any chance you can give us a link or post some pics?  Thanks!


https://twitter.com/steve_lieber/sta...717312/photo/1

https://twitter.com/steve_lieber/sta...095744/photo/1

----------


## johnmahananda

If this cuts into _Morning Glories_ at all, I'll be pissed...

----------


## Jackmando7

> Nothing.  Given that he is getting more work at Marvel (Ant-Man and Captain America), I think there is a good chance we won't see any of the previously-announced Nick Spencer Image books for a while.


Were any new issues of Bedlam released?  Or how about any of those "new" Image titles?

----------


## Peter Parker

Whats going on with this book? Is is still ongoing? Have not seen a new issue at the LCS for awhile.

----------


## capuga

> Whats going on with this book? Is is still ongoing? Have not seen a new issue at the LCS for awhile.


There was a new issue within the last few weeks.

----------


## JJS2017

Nick: Please finish _Morning Glories_! Thank you.

----------

